# Trumpeter 1/350 USS Saratoga CV-3



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is one of the biggest models I've ever made...I built it for an older gentleman I know who had the kit but didn't want to try and build it himself. 

The USS Saratoga and sister ship USS Lexington were originally laid down to be two huge battlecruisers but were converted to aircraft carriers under the terms of the Washington Naval Treaty. The model shows her as she would have appeared about 1929 or so. 

He specifically asked that I not build the airwing...not that I'm complaining...but I built one F3 just for the heck of it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That really looks nice, Paul. Thats one of the reasons I've only built one carrier kit - All those little planes :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## galileo1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Superb job on this Paul! Would love to try one of these carriers some time. I had the Tamiya 1/350 Enterprise at one point but sold it as I just could not bring myself to build that huge thing.

Rob


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice! :thumbsup:
I have some 1/350 Destroyers, but no Aircraft Carriers.
I my just have to get one now. 

George


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks guys! Well, this was a really nice kit, and I highly recommend it. Trumpeter also has a 1/350 scale kit of the Saratoga's sister ship, the Lexington, as she appeared at the time of her loss at the Battle of the Coral Sea. 

The only problem with the kit - the fit between the upper and lower hull pieces is NOT GOOD. Lots of puttying, sanding, and bracing required. But that wouldn't be a problem if you choose the waterline option.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful job on the Sara. The Flight Deck staining looks great...Cheers Mark


----------



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

Watched the military channel the other day. Several divers went to the wreck of the USS Saratoga. Shes at the bottom of a lagune at Bakini Atoll.


----------



## linksinachain (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice!

I also built a Sara a couple of years ago... CV-60... 1/520 if memory serves.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/32887

You're right - they're big suckers, aren't they!

C


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Just out of interest. She had the Black Stripe added to her funnel to tell her apart from her Sistership until Lexington was sunk.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job!


----------

